# host für ein kartenspiel erstellen können, bitte um eure hilfe!



## matzerino0815 (17. November 2010)

hallo zusammen!

ich bin neu hier, also bitte verzeiht wenn ich im falschen thema poste!

ich brauche bitte eure hilfe, ich spiele wizard, ein kartenspiel auf einer amerikanischen/kanadischen seite, es gibt da zwar eine webversion, aber besser spielt es sich mit dem dort vorhandenen client, ich kann anderen hosts beitreten aber nicht selbst einen host erstellen, wäre super wenn sich das ändern ließe!

ich verwende windows xp, mobiles internet von einem österreichischen anbieter, antivir... auf der wizardseite http://www.wizardcards.com/portal.php# wird gesagt man soll port 28888 öffnen, das habe ich gemacht, das programm ist auch bei den zugelassenen ausnahmen der firewall aufgeführt und ich habe meinen internetanbieter angerufen der mir bestätigt hat dass sicher nix gesperrt ist von deren seite aus...

nun weiß ich nimmer weiter, hab auch schon versucht den antivir guard und die windows firewall auszuschalten und dann einen host zu erstellen, hat auch nicht geklappt, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


wäre wirklich super, ich hoffe auf hilfe!

und wie gesagt bitte um verzeihung für etwaige anfängerfehler!

danke euch schon mal!


----------



## olqs (17. November 2010)

Bist du zufällig bei A1?
Ist da zufällig die A1 Firewall aktiviert?

Das Standardregelwerk für die würde das blocken: http://www.a1.net/privat/a1firewall
Kannst aber über nen Anruf an der Hotline, oder vielleicht sogar über Webinterface ändern.

Gruss
olqs

Edit: Typo


----------



## matzerino0815 (17. November 2010)

hey, danke für die schnelle antwort!

bin tatsächlich bei A1, hab da auch gleich reingeklickt und bin mir zu 99% sicher dass die A1 firewall nicht aktiviert ist, hab da ja auch schon mal angerufen und gefragt ob das an A1 liegen könnte und die haben mir versichert dass es nicht an ihnen liegt!

aber vielen dank nochmal für den vorschlag, hoffe es kommen noch weitere 

lg m


----------

